# Little faucet help please



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Sorry COULD NOT post Pic

never mind :furious:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Here is Cal's picture...

Cal that picture size was huge!
I resized it in photoshop to 800 pixels wide and it uploaded fine.:thumbup:


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

I DID try ,,, oh well ,,, will remove it


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

Alot of cheap no name faucets use a delta style cartridge


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

It didn't look like a Delta to me...

Did the Delta stem fit it? :whistling2:


----------



## grandpa (Jul 13, 2008)

Looks like Glacier Bay. Take out the cartridge....GB has used ceramic discs and also knock-off Delta seat/spring.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

grandpa said:


> Looks like Glacier Bay. Take out the cartridge....GB has used ceramic discs and also knock-off Delta seat/spring.


Yea and their Delta seat and spring knock off will not take Delta parts...
One of Homer's better ideas...:blink:


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

No that doesn't look like a delta, maybe AS


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks to Redwood !! 

This thing has to be too old to be Glacier Bay . Might be AS but i could ONLY pull the cross handle at this time to look down ( schedule , prices , need a new strap wrench ) . When i looked down ,the stem closely resembles the delta . Guess we'll find out !! 

Thanks again for the help & advice !


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

"I'm a little teapot, short and stout, here is my handle here is my spot." :laughing:


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Indie said:


> "I'm a little teapot, short and stout, here is my handle here is my spot." :laughing:



WTF ???


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Cal said:


> WTF ???


Your response made me :laughing:.

Indie is a little teapot -


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

And Indie it's ,,, " Here is my SPOUT " !! Please get the kiddy songs right


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Few cocktails with the ballgames I suspect.


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

Cal said:


> Thanks to Redwood !!
> 
> This thing has to be too old to be Glacier Bay . Might be AS but i could ONLY pull the cross handle at this time to look down ( schedule , prices , need a new strap wrench ) . When i looked down ,the stem closely resembles the delta . Guess we'll find out !!
> 
> Thanks again for the help & advice !


 
My guess would be a SPA brand faucet and as far as I know they are out of business, although some stems/cartridges may still be available aftermarket.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I was going to say Spa also.

Precursor to Glacier Bay I think.


----------

